# Large Circle Rash



## Cotto (Sep 20, 2020)

Hi all - has anyone experienced a large circle rash on their Vizsla? Our little guy suddenly developed this rash and while it doesn’t seem to bother him, we took him to the vet who said it was infected and put him on antibiotics. Because of COVID we couldn’t go in with him and couldn’t press the vet with questions. We’re worried it could be something that needs more attention than antibiotics and wonder if we should get a second veterinarian opinion.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would give the antibiotics a chance to work. If it gets worse, or no 
improvement, then do a recheck.

You didn't mention if your vet did a skin scraping.


----------

